# Echo cs590 set too lean?



## Bmore (Apr 4, 2015)

hey all, 
I am now cutting with a new cs590. I have read that the factory settings are too lean and could limit the life of the saw. This scares me as last year I purchased a new saw that fried in a month. Luckily Depot took it back and the cs590 is the replacement. Would it help to run 40:1 instead of the 50:1? Are the settings good or do I need to pull the carb limiter plugs and learn to re set? Any one experienced using this saw? So far I LOVE it, and want it to last. 
Thanks!


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 4, 2015)

Run it hard and shut it right off, let it cool and pull the plug.  How does the plug look- black is too rich, white is way to lean, you are looking for a nice tan color.  "Reading the plug" is always a good place to start.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 4, 2015)

Go to Madsons website and listen to the wav file on what it should sound like. It should fourstroke  out of the cut and clean up as soon as it hits wood. 40:1 is better but it is leaner than 50:1 you may have to adjust for that or not. I personally run 32:1 I feel it gives the bottom end a better chance to live. As good as modern oils are, I feel the saw company's say 50:1 to meet emission standards not because it is better for the saws. The saws I have pulled down @ 50:1 the bottoms are dryer than the ones @ 40:1 which are dryer than the ones @ 32:1. For a stock saw 40:1 is ok. A muffler mod helps a lot on the newer saws also as it gets rid of a lot more heat, if you do a muffler mod you will have to retune as it will be very lean.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven't run a 590, but maybe it will help to clarify that "lean" means a low fuel:air ratio.  If the carburetor is adjusted too lean, then changing the amount of oil in the fuel won't help.


----------



## Hickorynut (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah, but isn't there at least an indirect correlation?  The leaner you are running there is less lubrication cause the oil is in the fuel.........


----------



## Clarkbug (Apr 6, 2015)

This is true, to an extent.  The bigger issue is that in two strokes the fuel also serves as a coolant.  When you run lean, you run too hot, and thats what does a lot of the damage.  

50:1 vs 40:1 might do damage over the long haul, but running lean (or an air leak) can kill a saw quickly.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought the same saw to replace my blown up MS360. Mine, and yours should also, came with a 5 year homeowner warranty. Run 'er til she pukes  So far I really like mine. The shop I buy all my stuff from has you bring the saw back after about 5 hours of use to make sure it's running as it should


----------

